# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Anyone Golf?

## Rwy

I think I have played like 4 times in my life. Each time I end up giving up after the 4th-5th hole. This weekend for fathers day I went and hit some balls with my father.

My dad and one of the pros corrected my swing and I was hitting consistently 275 on drives and straight. I switched to an iron and I was ehh but I think I might try playing more

----------


## zaggahamma

its a GREAT sport/hobby to pick up 

gentleman's game

where do u live rwy

----------


## basketballfan22

> its a GREAT sport/*hobby* to pick up 
> 
> gentleman's game
> 
> where do u live rwy


Good correction. Just kidding my man.  :Wink:

----------


## ppwc1985

I love playing, but I suck. My best game was like a 97. Fun and challenging plus you can drink while doing it.

----------


## bdos

Driving range never set foot on the green to impatient

----------


## Dpyle

I enjoy it, can't play for shite but have fun. I think my last round was about 12 over in 9 holes.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Good correction. Just kidding my man.


was thinking about if you read that i'd never hear the end

lmao

----------


## zaggahamma

> I love playing, but I suck. My best game was like a 97. Fun and challenging plus you can drink while doing it.


i like u

----------


## spywizard

it's not you, it's your equipment...

to a point.. Best advice is go get your grips made to your hand size.. 

it's great

----------


## zaggahamma

> Driving range never set foot on the green to impatient


courses around here where i live we practically have the course to ourselves and you know how some are uppity about dress codes...u can practically tan after a few holes and de-shirt....go at your own pace fast or slow...dont feel like finishing a hole...so be it...bring the gf/wife....lots of trees.....LOVE IT

----------


## zaggahamma

> I enjoy it, can't play for shite but *have fun.* I think my last round was about 12 over in 9 holes.


Thats what its all about

love being out in nature

kind of like a country boy but no country and i dont hunt

----------


## Bio-Active

Nothing like an 8 am T time and not getting home till early afternoon

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> I think I have played like 4 times in my life. Each time I end up giving up after the 4th-5th hole. This weekend for fathers day I went and hit some balls with my father.
> 
> My dad and one of the pros corrected my swing and I was hitting consistently 275 on drives and straight. I switched to an iron and I was ehh but I think I might try playing more


I got ya by 2, I think I've played 6 times and I don't think I'm that terrible at anything else I've ever done in my life. I play once a year at a high dollar beach course at a guys weekend. I've doubt I've ever played past the front nine.....I've got lots of cool stories from those weekends but that's for another thread.  :Smilie:

----------


## ppwc1985

Spent a lot time on with my dad, he don't play no more though. But he used to be a starter at course in myrtle beach so I got to play for free. Unless you play every weekend or couple times a week it's hard to get good. Dam fun game and being out in nature. Lol I play with my brother in law now, roflmao he is the club throwing type. Funny as hell when he is sucking.

----------


## basketballfan22

> was thinking about if you read that i'd never hear the end
> 
> lmao


LMAO! Smart man! Nah, I am sure golf is fun. You call it a "gentleman's game," but I think it is a "rich man's game." Golf clubs are ****ing expensive. If I had more money, I am sure I could enjoy it. I don't like the bullshit dress codes that many clubs require since I don't believe in social etiquette either (that is an entirely different discussion). I would rather play free or cheap games and sports. I am still fairly young, so I can handle taking part in more physically exerting activities unlike some old guys *cough*zagga*cough*.  :Wink:  

Also I know people, including some friends, that golf. Many of them try to argue that golf is in the same league as sports like basketball, and it frustrates me. A lot of these guys never picked up a basketball or football, lol. The way you describe it though is exactly how I think of golf. It is a fun activity (if you can afford it) where you can relax and be outdoors. It is the same reason I enjoy fishing.

----------


## zaggahamma

I play for 17.00 at a nearby course at/after 4pm....with the card i buy for 29.00 which gives you one round for free and 10% off merchandise and IN THE BAR/FOOD

im a huge tight wad and wont pay over 30 and barely will ever do that

golf clubs (top name) clubs cost me 50 bucks ....got them at a yard sale from an angry wife...lmao

find all my golf balls when i'm out playing ...got one of those telescopic ball snaggers u can see the balls at the edge of the ponds or 10 ft out where ppl cant retrieve them

QUITE AFFORDABLE

so you'll just have to work on the gentleman aspect  :Wink:

----------


## basketballfan22

> I play for 17.00 at a nearby course at/after 4pm....with the card i buy for 29.00 which gives you one round for free and 10% off merchandise and IN THE BAR/FOOD
> 
> im a huge tight wad and wont pay over 30 and barely will ever do that
> 
> golf clubs (top name) clubs cost me 50 bucks ....got them at a yard sale from an angry wife...lmao
> 
> find all my golf balls when i'm out playing ...got one of those telescopic ball snaggers u can see the balls at the edge of the ponds or 10 ft out where ppl cant retrieve them
> 
> QUITE AFFORDABLE
> ...


LMAO! Well not all of us are lucky enough to buy a $50 club set. I guess I was only aware of the really nice clubs which are several hundred dollars apiece! I just did a quick search, and one can buy an entire set for around $150 which isn't TOO bad.

Affordable or not, it doesn't change the FACT that golf is a hobby, not a sport. Now good day to you sir (see how gentlemanly I can be  :Wink: ).

----------


## zaggahamma

good day and good night

lmao

played 18 today...finished at sunset...GORGEOUS evening after the sun was settiling

----------


## Rwy

> its a GREAT sport/hobby to pick up 
> 
> gentleman's game
> 
> where do u live rwy




I am in NYC. I went to the range again this weekend. I cannot hit irons worth a shit. I keep coming over the top of the ball. I think I am going to take some lessons. My drives are massive and I am being told I am not even making the right contact with the ball. I am coming under a lil too much

----------


## zaggahamma

> I am in NYC. I went to the range again this weekend. I cannot hit irons worth a shit. I keep coming over the top of the ball. I think I am going to take some lessons. My drives are massive and I am being told I am not even making the right contact with the ball. I am coming under a lil too much


lessons would be better now than later if your a beginner as you may have to learn a whole new approach later if u wait and you may get better on your own even though technique may be poor

consistency/accuracy driving it is prolly my worse but the whole game is in shambles lol

i dont care enough to hit range balls either especially when they cost almost the same as i play 18

----------


## basketballfan22

> lessons would be better now than later if your a beginner as you may have to learn a whole new approach later if u wait and you may get better on your own even though technique may be poor
> 
> consistency/accuracy driving it is prolly my worse *but the whole game is in shambles lol*
> 
> i dont care enough to hit range balls either especially when they cost almost the same as i play 18


Are you worse than Charles Barkley? Lmao, I love how much shit he gets from people. I never have seen anyone swing a club that God-awful.

----------


## zaggahamma

some holes i may score like chuck but there are signs of brilliance over the course of 18 as well....its just lack of consistency

but i just dont have one facet of the game to point at/work on...inconsistent at putting, driving, chipping, short and long irons...

its like a hail mary on each shot...but that makes it almost fun to me

if i get good i will expect to be good all the time...lol

i think chuck swings like he does for the attention..i find it strange for an athelete and wealthy to not have a fundamental golf swing

----------


## Rwy

my brother says it doesnt matter if you hit 80 bad shots. Its the 10 brillant ones that keep you coming back!

----------


## zaggahamma

exactly and that sums up my game currently

----------


## basketballfan22

> some holes i may score like chuck but there are signs of brilliance over the course of 18 as well....its just lack of consistency
> 
> but i just dont have one facet of the game to point at/work on...inconsistent at putting, driving, chipping, short and long irons...
> 
> its like a hail mary on each shot...but that makes it almost fun to me
> 
> if i get good i will expect to be good all the time...lol
> 
> i think chuck swings like he does for the attention..i find it strange for an athelete and wealthy to not have a fundamental golf swing


Lol, I forgot you are Mr. Conspiracy Theorist. Personally, I believe he is that terrible.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lol, I forgot you are Mr. Conspiracy Theorist. Personally, I believe he is that terrible.


lol

just doesnt make sense to me

i DO indeed question things that DONT make sense

judge judy says if it DONT make sense IT AINT TRUE

----------


## basketballfan22

> lol
> 
> just doesnt make sense to me
> 
> i DO indeed question things that DONT make sense
> 
> judge judy says if it DONT make sense IT AINT TRUE


LMAO! Well I question things all the time, but I just don't fall for too many conspiracies. Judge Judy is your inspiration, I see. That explains a lot, especially considering she can't speak English correctly. "It don't" and "ain't."  :Smilie: 

It DOESN'T make sense that the Spurs lost Game 6 after being up 5 with 28 seconds left; yet sadly it is still true.

----------


## zaggahamma

> LMAO! Well I question things all the time, but I just don't fall for too many conspiracies. Judge Judy is your inspiration, I see. That explains a lot, especially considering she can't speak English correctly. "It don't" and "ain't." 
> 
> It DOESN'T make sense that the Spurs lost Game 6 after being *up 5 with 28 seconds left*; yet sadly it is still true.


must remind u a lot of this:

Derek Fisher 0.4 Buzzer Beater Lakers vs Spurs Game 5 2004 - YouTube

now, judge judy...WHAT

----------


## basketballfan22

> must remind u a lot of this:
> 
> Derek Fisher 0.4 Buzzer Beater Lakers vs Spurs Game 5 2004 - YouTube
> 
> now, judge judy...WHAT


Lmao. I officially hate you. Congratulations! Just because I made fun of Judge Judy doesn't (or should I say, "don't"  :Wink: ) give you any right to add insult to injury with that. I have had many heartaches with my Spurs. How easily the Spurs could have 7 titles right now if only a few things changed *sigh*.

----------


## Rwy

> I got ya by 2, I think I've played 6 times and I don't think I'm that terrible at anything else I've ever done in my life. I play once a year at a high dollar beach course at a guys weekend. I've doubt I've ever played past the front nine.....I've got lots of cool stories from those weekends but that's for another thread.



They say naturally athletic guys are the worst when it comes to golf. I was always able to play sports. Didnt matter what I always excelled more then the avergae guy.

Thats why golf always frustrated the shit out of me. Doesnt matter how athletic you are. Everyone sucks lol

Throw up one of those stroies sarge!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lmao. I officially hate you. Congratulations! Just because I made fun of Judge Judy doesn't (or should I say, "don't" ) give you any right to add insult to injury with that. I have had many heartaches with my Spurs. How easily the Spurs could have 7 titles right now if only a few things changed *sigh*.


GET OFF MY GOLF COURSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

who can tell me what movie thats from without googling

hint: star says got throat cancer from lickin the pink biscuit

lmao

LOVED that movie

and your a movie buff

----------


## zaggahamma

> They say naturally athletic guys are the worst when it comes to golf. I was always able to play sports. Didnt matter what I always excelled more then the avergae guy.
> 
> Thats why golf always frustrated the shit out of me. Doesnt matter how athletic you are. Everyone sucks lol
> 
> Throw up one of those stroies sarge!


i too was a multi sport talent

my cousin told me that i was gonna be a jack of all trades.........

but golf also came easy as well

was always lazy though

----------


## kelkel

Love golf. I actually live on a very nice golf course and it kills me as I haven't played as much as normal this year. Just short on time. The better you get the more fun it is too......

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Im not sure you can call what i do golfing but i go around 4-6 times per year. Mostly with my Dad. He loves golf and I get to hang out with the old man.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Im not sure you can call what i do golfing but i go around 4-6 times per year. Mostly with my Dad. He loves golf and I get to hang out with the old man.


thats a good feeling

i miss the hell out of that

my dad was semi retired and 50 when i was born and when i was 11 (now 44) he started taking me golfing 4-6 times a week

great memories

----------


## basketballfan22

> GET OFF MY GOLF COURSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> who can tell me what movie thats from without googling
> 
> hint: star says got throat cancer from lickin the pink biscuit
> 
> lmao
> 
> LOVED that movie
> ...


Well I cheated, so I won't answer. I wouldn't have guessed it, but I have seen that movie before. I guessed the star you were talking about, but I didn't know he said that is how he got throat cancer. 1-0 zagga.

----------


## zaggahamma

did u like that movie

i loved it....saw it like 5 times

D E F E N S E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## basketballfan22

It has been a while since I have seen it, and I have only watched it once. I did really like it though. I will have to watch it again sometime.

----------


## Rwy

> Well I cheated, so I won't answer. I wouldn't have guessed it, but I have seen that movie before. I guessed the star you were talking about, but I didn't know he said that is how he got throat cancer. 1-0 zagga.


HPV is turning into something scary if people start gettig throat cancer from it. 


EVERYONE HAS HPV

----------


## zaggahamma

> it has been a while since i have seen it, and i have only watched it once. I did really like it though. I will have to watch it again sometime.


i want breakfast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

love the sport!

it is one of the only individual sports out there and only YOU can make yourself better!

I played competitively in high school and carried a 6 handicap, but only get to play maybe once a year now!

shot 92 last weekend, which wasn't bad considering the last time I touched my clubs was a year ago! If I could have hit my driver, I could have shot mid 80s. kept topping the fukker off the tee, so then I resorted to my ole trusty 2 iron and was consistently 225-250 yards down the pipe!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Love golf. I actually live on a very nice golf course and it kills me as I haven't played as much as normal this year. Just short on time. The better you get the more fun it is too......


I would have never guessed that you play golf!

but if my memory serves me correct, aren't you part irish?

----------


## basketballfan22

> love the *hobby*!
> 
> it is one of the only individual *hobbies* out there and only YOU can make yourself better!
> 
> I played competitively in high school and carried a 6 handicap, but only get to play maybe once a year now!
> 
> shot 92 last weekend, which wasn't bad considering the last time I touched my clubs was a year ago! If I could have hit my driver, I could have shot mid 80s. kept topping the fukker off the tee, so then I resorted to my ole trusty 2 iron and was consistently 225-250 yards down the pipe!


Fixed.  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> love the sport!
> 
> it is one of the only individual sports out there and only YOU can make yourself better!
> 
> I played competitively in high school and carried a 6 handicap, but only get to play maybe once a year now!
> 
> shot 92 last weekend, which wasn't bad considering the last time I touched my clubs was a year ago! If I could have hit my driver, I could have shot mid 80s. kept topping the fukker off the tee, so then I resorted to my ole trusty 2 iron and was consistently 225-250 yards down the pipe!


slow that swing down cajun i bet thats it...get quick head tries to see where it is before it goes  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

well paid hobby professionally speaking

----------


## basketballfan22

> well paid hobby professionally speaking


Lmao, true; but so is NASCAR, pool, and bowling.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lmao, true; but so is NASCAR, pool, and bowling.


car racing pisses me off the most about thinking they r something...and then fighting outside in the pit areas and bullshit and shit talking

its like more reality tv

ive NEVER watched ONE single race

----------


## SexySweetheart

i dont golf BUT my father plays all over the world and my uncle is a professional that plays the game for a living and as soon as i could walk ~ i was used as a ball gofer and caddy lol and I was free labor that was never tipped.... could be why I avoid the game ? ??

----------


## zaggahamma

> i dont golf BUT my father plays all over the world and my uncle is a professional that plays the game for a living and as soon as i could walk ~ i was used as a ball gofer and caddy lol and I was free labor that was never tipped.... could be why I avoid the game ? ??


yes maybe but i think you should give it another go and have a caddy of your own you will love the treatment

there are several resorts that have caddies they are like running bartenders  :Smilie:

----------


## SexySweetheart

> yes maybe but i think you should give it another go and have a caddy of your own you will love the treatment
> 
> there are several resorts that have caddies they are like running bartenders



lol i dont know ~ to this day when someone yells "four!" Im like a dog reacting like they yelled "fetch" lol

----------


## Rwy

So pissed I left my driver in my cousins car. I went to the range tonight and ended up using my iron. I own only 2 clubs for now. Not going to buy a set unless I know I am into it

----------


## basketballfan22

> lol i dont know ~ to this day when someone yells "four!" Im like a dog reacting like they yelled "fetch" lol


Lmao, damn they trained you well.

----------


## basketballfan22

> car racing pisses me off the most about thinking they r something...and then fighting outside in the pit areas and bullshit and shit talking
> 
> its like more reality tv
> 
> ive NEVER watched ONE single race


Yeah, I will never understand how watching people drive in circles for hours on end can be entertaining. I have never seen a race either. I have seen bits and pieces of a race, but it's horrifyingly boring.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yeah, I will never understand how watching people drive in circles for hours one end can be entertaining. I have never seen a race either. I have seen bits and pieces of a race, but it's horrifyingly boring.


very little bits and pieces here 

and facebook posts that I love

----------


## basketballfan22

Bodybuilding is a hobby too. Now goodbye everyone. This will likely be my last post before I get banned. Thanks a lot zagga! Just when I became a "Senior Member" too.  :Frown:

----------


## zaggahamma

sorry old sport  :Wink:

----------


## basketballfan22

> sorry old sport


Do you think it is a sport?

Here is my list of definite sports:

american football, basketball, boxing, gymnastics, hockey, mixed marial arts, soccer (football), and wrestling.

On the cusp (may or may not be):

baseball, swimming, and tennis.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Do you think it is a sport?


I guess they are all sports by definition but I can see where different GAMES can be debated

the only one that we've mentioned that I would vote out would be pool (you mentioned) definitely not a sport...but like u said , professionally, it can be a way to earn a living ...just doesn't make it a sport....more of a game

----------


## basketballfan22

> I guess they are all sports by definition but I can see where different GAMES can be debated
> 
> the only one that we've mentioned that I would vote out would be pool (you mentioned) definitely not a sport...but like u said , professionally, it can be a way to earn a living ...just doesn't make it a sport....more of a game


Too many things qualify as a sport though. For me a sport is an activity that must be competitive (so professional wrestling is out) and must be sufficiently difficult from a physical and athletic standpoint (there goes your golf).

----------


## zaggahamma

golf is architecture , nature, poetry, an escape from reality, a twilight zone of privilidge

----------


## basketballfan22

> golf is architecture , nature, poetry, an escape from reality, a twilight zone of privilidge


I didn't know you were a poet when it comes to golf. How cute.  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

thanks

i hope one day u learn the game of golf

broaden your horizons

yeh theres some snooty ppl around it but those r the kinds i spit tobaco on their shoes

down to earth ALWAYS

----------


## basketballfan22

> thanks
> 
> i hope one day u learn the game of golf
> 
> broaden your horizons
> 
> yeh theres some snooty ppl around it but those r the kinds i spit tobaco on their shoes
> 
> down to earth ALWAYS


When I am old and have no cartilage left in my knees, I may take it up. Lol, just kidding. You know I am just messing with you about golf. I am sure it is fun, and I just haven't tried it (I took golf lessons when I was a little kid). You will be the first person I will tell when I play a game, lol.

----------


## zaggahamma

lol...it isnt alway fun tbh but it is usually relaxing to me

for some it can be just the opposite and in my teens and early 20's i too needed to be good and not hit any bad shots to be happy

----------

